

REWiki - A game reverse-engineering documentation project - coderdude
http://rewiki.regengedanken.de/wiki/Main_Page

======
coderdude
Some other good game RE resources:

XentaxWiki <http://wiki.xentax.com/index.php/Game_File_Format_Central> \-
Documentation of game file formats

DOS Game Modding Wiki <http://www.shikadi.net/moddingwiki/Main_Page> \- A lot
of information on old DOS games, specifically the ones by Apogee

